# Another Reason You Can't Trust Television



## SifuPhil (Jun 30, 2013)

You would think that a television channel named "TruTV" would, um, tell you the truth, wouldn't you?

Evidently not.

I came across the TruTV website, specifically their conspiracy section, and found an article on *26 Places Google Doesn't Want You To See*. It's all about areas of the world that Google Maps has blacked-out, whether because of being a sensitive military installation or just, well, because.

One of the listed black-outs proved to be quite false, however. #20 on their list shows a KFC restaurant with the image of Colonel Sanders blurred out. The explanation they give is that ALL KFCs on Google Maps have his picture blurred out, because "they are not allowed to show individuals in detail".

Horse-pucky.

I quickly checked out the KFC a half-mile from my house on Google and sure enough there was the Colonel's smiling face in full focus, enticing me to come and partake of his FrankenChicken dinners.

Just another example of how you can't trust TV, no matter WHAT they call themselves.


----------



## Anne (Jun 30, 2013)

I used to follow some crimes on their message board years ago - holy cow; what a fiasco.  

Doesn't make sense that they wouldn't show Colonel Sanders face, tho, wonder what was up with that??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 30, 2013)

I just think that someone read too much into Google's privacy policy. It states that "individual's faces and license plates" will be blurred out; it makes no mention of advertising. 

If it were true, they'd have to blur out a LOT more images. Besides, an image like the Colonel is MEANT to be seen - Google would probably get sued if they DID blur it out.

There is a large number of people whose hobby is Google Maps - they spend all their free time looking for oddities. I must say, it has a certain intelligence-gathering appeal to it ... layful:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2013)

Every time I drive by a KFC sign with the colonel's face on it my vision gets blurry . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 30, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Every time I drive by a KFC sign with the colonel's face on it my vision gets blurry . . .



It's probably from the 11 secret herbs and spices in the air - capsicum, belladonna, castor bean, ephreda, lobelia, monkshood, oleander, hemlock, yew, blue cohosh and "Essence of Chicken" ...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2013)

This made my eyes blurry. Course, at my age it doesn't take a hell of a lot.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 1, 2013)

Pappy said:


> This made my eyes blurry. Course, at my age it doesn't take a hell of a lot.....



Dang, where does PETA _GET_ these gals? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Her message is drowned in a sea of chick skin. It's like those cutesie commercials on TV, the ones that are SO clever or so innovative that you totally blow-off what the commercial is _for_.  

And, I'm not privy to KFC's demographics, but I wonder how many of their customers are female? There might be a problem using this young lady, a sort of reverse psychology, that PETA hadn't anticipated ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 1, 2013)

PETA doesn't seem to have a problem sexually exploiting women to ban exploiting animals.


----------



## TICA (Jul 1, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> PETA doesn't seem to have a problem sexually exploiting women to ban exploiting animals.



Exactly......    Then again, I spent a few minutes looking at Tom Selleck on another thread so can't say too much about this other than I'm sure no one was twisting her arm to don the yellow attire and strut her stuff.  I think the message still would have been made with some clothes on though..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 1, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> PETA doesn't seem to have a problem sexually exploiting women to ban exploiting animals.



That IS kind of strange, isn't it?

I can only assume that they'll claim that the women volunteer, whereas the animals do not. Or, that it isn't exploitation, it's _marketing_.

... as if there's a difference ... 

It's like when they break into a lab to release the poor little mice and Guinea pigs - one of these days I expect to see a plague unleashed because of actions like that.



			
				TICA said:
			
		

> ... I think the message still would have been made with some clothes on though..



But, at least in my case, not with as much impact ... layful:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 1, 2013)

P.E.T.A.  "Pretty Easy T 'n' A"???


----------



## Anne (Jul 1, 2013)

What does it say on the lower sign In the background??  (Darned old eyes)


yes guys, there is a sign  back there...........


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 1, 2013)

Anne said:


> What does it say on the lower sign In the background??  (Darned old eyes)
> 
> 
> yes guys, there is a sign  back there...........



"Benchmade Knives
Avet Reels"

Evidently a sporting-goods store. 

 You know - the kind of place you buy guns and hooks to kill animals with ...


----------



## Anne (Jul 1, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> "Benchmade Knives
> Avet Reels"
> 
> Evidently a sporting-goods store.
> ...



Oh yeah...was on the ipad and couldn't read it.   Also, the KFC sign reads "OW Hiring"....coincidence???


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 1, 2013)

Anne said:


> Oh yeah...was on the ipad and couldn't read it.   Also, the KFC sign reads "OW Hiring"....coincidence???



LOL! 

"Older Women", perhaps?

"OW Hiring - see Mr. Hurtz"

Maybe the guys from the sporting-goods store shot out the "N" ...


----------



## Anne (Jul 1, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL!
> 
> "Older Women", perhaps?
> 
> ...



The things they do on their breaks...:rofl:


I never noticed that leer on the Colonel's face before, either.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 2, 2013)

Anne said:


> I never noticed that leer on the Colonel's face before, either.



Maybe he's thinking of some future promotions ...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

You Cannot Trust Television


----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

Too many reality shows.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 3, 2013)

*Trivia question:*

What was the first television reality show? 

*Answer:*

If I hadn't thought too hard about it I would have said _The Gong Show_ or _The Dating Game, _those quintessentially silly game shows from the '70's. 

Younger respondents probably would have said _Survivor_.

But upon further reflection (and subsequent Google-checking I would have say that _Candid Camera_, _Ted Mack's Amateur Hour_ and _Arthur Godfrey's Talent Scouts _would have to get the prize.  They all debuted in the late '40's, at least 25 years before Hollywood moguls "discovered" the concept.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2013)

Can you guess this show? Picked an easy one for you.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 3, 2013)

_What's My Line?_ 

I used to watch a little of it back in my tender years. 

Here's a sort-of reality show from the '70's ...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

The Gong Show!!!  Best television ever.  Oh, how I miss the wonderful silliness of it all.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 3, 2013)

That Guy said:


> The Gong Show!!!  Best television ever.  Oh, how I miss the wonderful silliness of it all.



Another Chuck Barris classic from the man who brought you _The Bobby Vinton Show_ and _Treasure Hunt. 

_


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2013)

That Guy said:


> * identified flying object *



Hey, wait just a gol-darned minute! That's a _computer_ monitor, not a TV! 

YOU THREW THE WRONG SCREEN OUT! layful:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Hey, wait just a gol-darned minute! That's a _computer_ monitor, not a TV!
> 
> YOU THREW THE WRONG SCREEN OUT! layful:



Thought about that when I posted the shot.  What we don't see the the television being tossed immediately there after . . .


----------



## Anne (Jul 4, 2013)

Watching Twilight Zone marathon today - anyone have a favorite??  I love the one about the man who survives the nuclear bomb and is happy because he has time for books and a library to himself.....until.....:crushed:

I've seen them all; but can't miss the marathons.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

Anne said:


> Watching Twilight Zone marathon today - anyone have a favorite??  I love the one about the man who survives the nuclear bomb and is happy because he has time for books and a library to himself.....until.....:crushed:
> 
> I've seen them all; but can't miss the marathons.



I remember when the show first aired.  Sure was good.  Meant to watch the marathon today but fell asleep . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 5, 2013)

MeTV, my local nostalgia channel, shows all the old _The Twilight Zone_ episodes. Unfortunately they've put it on "vacation" for the summer but they'll be back in the fall.

Burgess Meredith ("The Penguin" from _Batman_) was the guy with the books in "Time Enough At Last". It had all the elements of a classic _TTZ_ episode, including the kicker ending. 

That's one of my favorites as well, but it's hard to say "favorites" because the _majority_ of them were great. I also love seeing all the stars that appeared in the series at various points of their careers. 

Serling tried doing _Night Gallery_ after TTZ ended but it just wasn't the same. He had said in lectures to writing classes that he thought his writing had "matured" in _Gallery_, and wasn't too proud of his work in _TTZ_, but the majority of his students always fought him on that point, saying that _TTZ_ was _far_ superior. I agree with them.

Just goes to show that a writer isn't always the best judge of his own work.


----------

